# Waterproof jacket for winter wadefishing.



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm trying to get all my winter gear in order and I need a waterproof jacket that is durable but doesn't break the bank. A jacket that can soak in the water while covering my waders to keep me 100% dry. I will obviously wear layers and insulation underneath. Any input or suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

spend the money. get a simms jacket.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Since you profile says you 27, I'm going to guess your like me and don't have 250-500 to throw down on a sims jacket. I went to the columbia outlet store and got a nice waterproof jacket for about 60, it's lasted me 5+ years and still looks brand new.


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

Not sure where you are or what size but I have a xl hodgeman wading jacket I'd sell for $50 its brand new with tags. I'm an hour south of htown off 288 but get to pearland and sugarland weekly


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Get a breathable one.


----------



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

TranTheMan said:


> Get a breathable one.


Waterproof and breathable:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Capt Justin said:


> Waterproof and breathable:rotfl::rotfl:


Sure, my wader is breathable and water proof, and my Gore-tex jacket is the same.


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

John_B_1 said:


> Since you profile says you 27, I'm going to guess your like me and don't have 250-500 to throw down on a sims jacket. I went to the columbia outlet store and got a nice waterproof jacket for about 60, it's lasted me 5+ years and still looks brand new.


I have a Columbia too. Think I paid about the same. Picked up an Orvis and never wore it. Still have the Columbia and wear it as a rain jacket in the summer too.


----------



## haleofalife (Jul 15, 2014)

What about an actual camo duck hunting wading jacket? At least it would be dual purpose.


----------



## lurejunkee (Dec 1, 2009)

Frogg Toggs makes a great lightweight jacket that wont break the bank.


----------



## bigfish5 (Jun 7, 2006)

http://www.froggtoggs.com/collections-styles/toadz.html

Works great and very durable. I have had mine for several years.


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

Where Simms is worth the money is in the cuff. Doesn't matter how waterproof a jacket is if your arms get wet when you land a fish.


----------



## usantillana (Apr 2, 2006)

I wear a Gill jacket over my Simms waders. The neoprene bottom, and cuffs make you water tight.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

yakamac said:


> Not sure where you are or what size but I have a xl hodgeman wading jacket I'd sell for $50 its brand new with tags. I'm an hour south of htown off 288 but get to pearland and sugarland weekly


This is a great wading jacket, I've had one for a few years and dig it!


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

If you're serious about wade fishing and have no intention of ever stopping I suggest you bite the bullet and buy a Simms. Expensive yes but worth it in the long run, if you wear it out just send it in and they will fix it or many times replace it...not many other companies will do that no questions asked and with no hassle.


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

Simms isn't cheap, but once the sting of spending the money wears off, you are happy to did. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

I will agree 100% with the Simms Recommendation. I exclusively wear Simms products for fishing comfort. But I will also say that I have been wading and fishing for close to 20 years at this point. (Dang I'm getting old!) Don't feel bad about buying something a little less expensive to start with, and see how much you use it, and what you like about it. There are things about all jackets, in all brands that you may or may not like. Someone mentioned sleeve cuffs. That is HUGE!! You need to figure out which cuffs are for you, not all of them will be comfortable to you. All I'm saying is figure out what you like on your jacket before you drop a bunch of money on one. Once you figure it out, BREAK THE BANK! Nothing ruins a good wading trip quicker than being cold and wet because you didn't buy the right equipment!


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep, buy once cry once. Simms.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Which Simms jacket do you guys like ? Looked at several online. I have the waders and love them but thinking about the jacket as well. G3, G4 or other ???


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

G3 here. I save it for the very nasty/cold trips. I use a lesser one that I bought previously for mild weather days. Last year went to Baffin in February and almost everyone in the group was miserable. They were not wearing Simms gear. I was nice and toasty.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Don't get me wrong I want a Simms jacket however I'm in the middle of purchasing my first house also have a 2 yr old son and I cannot justify that type of money on a jacket. My wife would be so mad I wouldn't be able to even go fishing lol. When you say it's all about the cuffs is it about how tight they for around your wrist to keep the water out? Also any recommendations for gloves?


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Check out the cabelas goretex wading jacket. They used to be $100, but the new ones they came out with are around $200+


----------



## matagordaman (Jun 1, 2004)

The Frogg Toggs is a good inexpensive choice. If you decide to go with anything else, Simms, Cabela's, etc...I would highly recommend you spend a little extra and upgrade to their Gore-Tex model with the velcro cuffs.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

All you need is a Gortex shell jacket and properly layer up. Wind n Cold What ? Not in this jacket. YOu will get more use out of itwith it being a shell only.

http://www.stillwaterflyshop.com/si...e-tex-jacket?gclid=CInjqcyo68ECFROBaQodIb0AUA

PS . I just hit 8000 posts. Dang.. :dance:


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Google "waterproof wading jackets" there are about 50...... all prices.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Those frog toggs they have at academy are absolute trash. They have some decent ones online I hope they are better than the academy selection. I'd rather wear cardboard than that ****


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

Those Nor'Easterners that surf fish over there rave alot about those Stormr jackets. Icast 2014 gave it the best gear award. i'm thinking of getting one instead of Simms.

http://stormrusa.com/series/fusion/


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Ok well does anyone know a good place to go to actually try on a good jacket? I've only tried academy and last time I was at bass pro I didn't even see any wade fishing jackets. I wanna buy a decent jacket but i prefer to try it on first instead of just ordering it online


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

SKIPJACKSLAYER said:


> Ok well does anyone know a good place to go to actually try on a good jacket? I've only tried academy and last time I was at bass pro I didn't even see any wade fishing jackets. I wanna buy a decent jacket but i prefer to try it on first instead of just ordering it online


FTU I-10 has a bunch of Simms stuff as well as other brands. Not sure about the FTU-I-45 location but they probably have a lot of the same stuff.


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

I just wear the $60 Columbia jackets.


----------



## Chevy (Aug 18, 2005)

Take a look at Wright McGill. I bought one thru Amazon three years ago and love it. Neoprene cuffs with big pockets. I stay dry all day and it has held up great three winters now. Advise is get one size smaller than you normally wear as they run huge. I wear large in all my jackets and shirts and this one is medium and fits right with enough room to layer when it is really cold.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

What ever you get, buy one that the hood folds up into the collar. Riding in the boat with a hood flapping around, because you can't collapse it is a PITA.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

I got a used Patagonia Jacket on ebay for half price. It have used it snowboarding and wade fishing for last 8 years and I will probably use it for another 10 years. Patagonia and Simms have high quality gear. I think I saw on sierra trading post a few weeks ago. Also check on ebay. If you have the wrong gear in the winter time and get wet and cold you will be miserable out there.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

inexpensive wading jacket, and then supplement, with neoprene cuffs.










be careful when you google neoprene cuffs.

http://allweathergear.com/work-wear/work-wear-sleeves/guy-cotten-neoprene-cuffs-gc-sle.html


----------



## LandsEnd (Feb 17, 2013)

*Orvis*

Orvis Encomter wading jacket. $89.00 at the Orvis store in Rockport. Nice, lightweight, waterproof, Velcro cuffs. I like mine.


----------



## Rockclimber (Oct 1, 2012)

Last year I got a LLBean wading jacket for Christmas I wanted. Designed for fly fishing, wading streams and at about $100, I am very impressed how it is made and designed. You should look into this alternative.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

If you buy a Simms jacket you will have purchase a Yeti cooler. It's a requirement.


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

Chevy said:


> Take a look at Wright McGill. I bought one thru Amazon three years ago and love it. Neoprene cuffs with big pockets. I stay dry all day and it has held up great three winters now. Advise is get one size smaller than you normally wear as they run huge. I wear large in all my jackets and shirts and this one is medium and fits right with enough room to layer when it is really cold.


I just picked one of these up. I teamed it with simms waders. Used it know on two very cold and rainy wades. Worked very well. I noticed they have them at marburgers in seabrook. Also have on Amazon.


----------



## bmtsupra (Jul 19, 2013)

I haven't seen anyone mention these, but the H2O Xpress fishing parka that Academy carries is $70. Has neoprene cuffs and plenty of pockets. I've had this jacket for 3yrs and been pretty satisfied with it.
http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/h2o-xpress-men-s-fishing-parka/pid-134525?N=97006337+4294713062


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I have been looking at those Stormr yankee fishing jackets as well. They are less expensive and looks like the quality is there. This jacket is $259 free ship, no tax in a XL on Amazon

In a sea of copycats, STORMRâ€™s Fusion Series is a game-changer. Using VAPR Tech, no other outerwear offers a DWR treated, windproof, waterproof, breathable shell combined with high-stretch neoprene panels for increased range of motion and superior comfort. The Fusion Series sets the bar for the evolution of lightweight rain gear.


100% seam sealed
Two-way adjustable, storable hood
Ergonomic curved sleeves
Pit zips
Adjustable sleeve cuffs with internal neoprene gusset
Dual chest pockets
Extended Interior Collar
Non-Corrosive Splash Proof Center-Front Zipper with Full-Length Interior Storm Flap
Interior Cell Phone Pocket
Two Interior Mesh Gear Pockets
Adjustable Waistband with Two Interior Cord Locks
Two D-Rings for accessories or kill switch tethers
3Mâ„¢ Reflective Graphics


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> All you need is a Gortex shell jacket and properly layer up. Wind n Cold What ? Not in this jacket. YOu will get more use out of itwith it being a shell only.
> 
> http://www.stillwaterflyshop.com/si...e-tex-jacket?gclid=CInjqcyo68ECFROBaQodIb0AUA
> 
> PS . I just hit 8000 posts. Dang.. :dance:


If you go with the Simms Headwaters jacket, check your sizing carefully. I ordered one online on a great deal but it ran very small for the same size in other jackets. I ended up sending it back.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

You might want to take a look at Frabill. Not much of a following on the Texas Gulf Coast. Big following up north. I won a FXE jacket at a CCA meeting last year & I could not be happier with it. It's pricey but you can find it on discount unlike Simms products.

http://frabill.com/clothing/fxetm-stormsuit-jacket-russet.html


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

BATWING said:


> I have been looking at those Stormr yankee fishing jackets as well. They are less expensive and looks like the quality is there. This jacket is $259 free ship, no tax in a XL on Amazon
> 
> In a sea of copycats, STORMRâ€™s Fusion Series is a game-changer. Using VAPR Tech, no other outerwear offers a DWR treated, windproof, waterproof, breathable shell combined with high-stretch neoprene panels for increased range of motion and superior comfort. The Fusion Series sets the bar for the evolution of lightweight rain gear.
> 
> ...


I just drank the koolaid of this jacket and purchased one and received it the other day. so far I havn't used it to its full potential bcuz there hasn't been a cold front recently not have I gone fishing bcuz of work schedule. but what i will say that the neoprene sleeves seem to work great if i did my hands in the water bcuz it fits tight and snugged around my wrist.

can't wait to get out on the water in some chilly weather to see if the hype hold true. hopefully u will get yours and see what u say about it.


----------



## Landman (Oct 13, 2009)

I recently purchased a Gruden's Gage Burning Daylight and did a lot of reading before I ordered it. The reviews I read were backing the performance and durability. Price ranges $99-139 and I've provided links below. I wouldn't go cheap on gear if you want it work and last. My review would be that the material is definitely a tougher than my previous jacket giving up some of the freedom of movement but it's not that significant. The material certainly is made to last.

http://www.grundens.com/product-categories/jackets

http://www.go2marine.com/product/24...ight-hooded-jacket-waterproof-breathable.html


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the input I did a lot of looking and found this jacket priced at 150$ took it out today and got absolutely downpoured on and I was very pleased except for the rain coming off my hood naturally ran down but some water got in through the adjustable hood pull string holes so If I can find a way to stop that up it will be much better. I really like the pockets and it fits really well.

http://www.redington.com/fly-fishing-apparel/mens/outerwear/stratus-iii-jacket/


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

I bought a Carhart Storm Defender jacket and it has worked flawlessly.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

sierra trading post has the Simms guide jacket for $156 right now, great deal, regular price is $300. Looks like the deal ends tonight.


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*How about these*

Been looking for some feedback on these....


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*Jacket*

Jacket looks good


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

jendruschb said:


> Jacket looks good


that looks VERY similar to the Stormr Fusion jacket that BatWing and I had mentioned earlier. check out the similarity.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Well I'm a little late to the party since you already bought one but one for the low price nice jacket is the Magellan fishing jacket is pretty nice. On the top of the list for one of the best jackets/tops for wading is the Kokatat paddling top. Made for whitewater rafters so yeah, it'll keep you dry. All of the sailing gear companies make a top for dinghy sailors that range from cheap to whoa but they are all designed to keep your top dry. Gill, Henri Lloyd, Gul, Ronstan, Zhik, Slam, Musto are a few


----------



## troutdog (Jun 5, 2006)

Frogg togg hell bender cold really cold yet will see


----------



## thinshavings (May 11, 2010)

bmtsupra said:


> I haven't seen anyone mention these, but the H2O Xpress fishing parka that Academy carries is $70. Has neoprene cuffs and plenty of pockets. I've had this jacket for 3yrs and been pretty satisfied with it.
> http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/h2o-xpress-men-s-fishing-parka/pid-134525?N=97006337+4294713062


Academy has a parka in their ad today that is normally $99 for $79.
I picked one up this morning and went for a walk in the rain around the neighbor hood.....kept me dry.


----------

